# Band saw - resaw



## lurker (22 Oct 2009)

I need to resaw some oak into thin stock.

I've made a jig thingy using a length of steel tube.
Where do I locate the high spot in relation to the teeth??
I assume very slightly in front of the tip of the tooth??? 

Anyone care to share resaw jigs or point me to some here


----------



## Racers (22 Oct 2009)

Hi, Lurker

I have a tall flat one for my band saw, I take it yours is a point fence? somewhere aroung the teeth.

Pete


----------



## OPJ (22 Oct 2009)

I think it wants to be level with the front edge of the teeth but, I'm sure others (Steve Maskery? ) will have an opinion that comes from experience...


----------

